# Sannie's



## mrj567 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been reading through these and haven't seen Sannie's mentioned. I ordered on the 11th, the fem mix. The fem mix consists of 2 Sugar Punch, 2 Shackzilla, & 2 Killing Fields for 50 bucks. 

I received my parcel today, which is 10 days shipped from Netherlands. And I got 2 Mad Shack as freebies! As far as stealth goes, they were very sneaky 

I was wondering if any of you have ever grew any of Sannie's stuff, if so how was it? I'll most likely be starting a journal, so look out for that! As of now I just have them in the propagator, so nothing exciting yet..


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2012)

I've grown a few strains from Sannie and his buddy BCO. Kolossus, killing fields, new blue diesel, cheeseberry haze, chocolate rain, chocolate mix, chem d x true blueberry, and extrema. They were all excellent. BCO's chocolate berry is still 1 of my favs.


----------



## mrj567 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll have to try that one next time. I tried to order extrema, but they were sold out. Same with Herijuana IBL, both sounded really good too!


----------



## stickywicked (Jul 28, 2012)

How smart is it to talk about how they do?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

stickywicked said:
			
		

> How smart is it to talk about how they do it?



Its not smart at all, especially on the internet, IMO we shouldnt reveal stealth shipping methods, _The first rule of Fight Club_ is: You do not talk about Fight Club.


----------



## amw (Aug 24, 2012)

amen brothers and sisters remember anybody could be watching ! sannies has great stealth methods but not for long if we dont keep our mouths shut and eyes open!


----------

